# The First Groom Update



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello All,

I am thrilled with our first grooming experience, it went so well and I had every confidence in them. We spent a while talking about what I wanted and what they advised, they then let us stay with him and talked us through it. We were there nearly 2.5 hours and they did a lovely job. Billy was a very good boy.

What do you all think?









Just before we set off this morning.










The new and improved Billy!










Helen x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a lovely cut Billy looks gorgeous with his new doo


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness Helen, Billy is sooooo stunning! What a fabulous colour he has on his coat ... love the trim as well, suits him perfectly


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous, they've done a fab job with him!!!

x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree ... it looks like they have done a very good job. It puts my grooming skills ( or should I say complete lack of them ) to shame...
I glad you are pleased with the result, he looks great.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

WOW he looks fantastic! Gorgeous shaggy look before but beautiful cut after and he now has eyes!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwww Billy looks great with such a fab haircut


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, look at all the colours they've revealed! Beautiful.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Helen ... I think he looks a gorgeous boy  

Please, pretty please, email me the last pic ... it really shows off his amazing colouring .. I would love to add it to the changing coat feature


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Billy looks lovely!  He has a fab coat. I didn't realise how long his coat was until I saw your first picture! Now we you can see his lovely face! 

How did you find it all?

x


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Fantastic cut. He's super handsome!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys for the lovely comments, I was soooo nervous this morning and feel very relieved that he still looks lovely. His fur is still very soft so I will get my teddy bear hugs off him tonight! 
Jo Jo - of course, I will email you later on tonight. 
H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Thanks guys for the lovely comments, I was soooo nervous this morning and feel very relieved that he still looks lovely. His fur is still very soft so I will get my teddy bear hugs off him tonight!
> Jo Jo - of course, I will email you later on tonight.
> H x


Many thanks as always   

I will look forward to Billy's pic xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Billy looks fantastic! What a fab job they did on him xx


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

He looks super cute, just like a teddy bear, lovely to see his eyes


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

He looks gorgeous, glad it went well for you.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am thrilled with our first grooming experience, it went so well and I had every confidence in them. We spent a while talking about what I wanted and what they advised, they then let us stay with him and talked us through it. We were there nearly 2.5 hours and they did a lovely job. Billy was a very good boy.
> 
> ...


Billy looks lovely! I bet you are relieved


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

They have done a brilliant job, it is always so stressful sending them to a groomer.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

wow! Looks great


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Handsome boy Billy


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

They have done a really nice job, loving the look!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous cut  & love his curly coat! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Billy looks lovely, it's a great first groom. Has his colour lightened, in the before pic he looks blacker, it may just be the light though. Either way he is gorgeous :love-eyes:


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi All and thanks again for your comments, we think he looks great too.
I realised how light he looks in the photos and think it might be a bit deceptive (think the sun must have been shining so spring must be here!).
Here is a couple taken this morning:

















Helen x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww he's gorgeous  He looks nice & chunky like my Izzie


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Awww he's gorgeous  He looks nice & chunky like my Izzie


Thanks Laura - I was a bit worried that he would look skinny after his groom (like he does in the bath!), but I am pleased that he still looks stocky. Still has a wiggly bum too!
H x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Thanks Laura - I was a bit worried that he would look skinny after his groom (like he does in the bath!), but I am pleased that he still looks stocky. Still has a wiggly bum too!
> H x


No worries & yeah Izzie looks really skinny in the bath as well but still looks chunnky & fluffy after her grooms  & definitely has the wiggly bum! LOL. x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Lol - think all cockapoo's have the wiggly bum thing! x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous boy and such a nice day for dog walking today!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh no .. I think I want a Billy Cockapoo please   

I love his two tone choc colouring ....

I loved seeing Picnic next to Oakley yesterday, Picnic looked choccy as Oakley is so black ... ahhh I was so happy ...


----------

